# Beginning to truly dress alarm panels



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Also, I do realize there is a way to mount the cosmod in the can but I wanted it exterior so the customer can see status lights without opening the can.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Me too!



:laughing:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice.....resi system?.....how are margins vs alarm companies any idea?...


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes residential. Anything commercial, we will normally use a Vista128BPT or Vista128FBT.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

RGH, pm me if you have questions about margins and pricing.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Me too! http://s1123.photobucket.com/user/genarac1234/media/Chrchoftheharvestpnl.jpg.html :laughing:


You know what's sad is the systems that are wired like that versus the ones all zip tied together are easier to service cause your not cutting zip ties to get slack lol


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Me too! http://s1123.photobucket.com/user/genarac1234/media/Chrchoftheharvestpnl.jpg.html :laughing:


 If that was seriously your system, my first question is why your EOL resistors are in the panel. I HATE that.

Totally defeats the point of supervision. Andis that a DSC system? (Cringing)


----------



## Dan Wheeler (Nov 22, 2013)

I was doing a fire alarm testing at a new client.

I literally went crazy looking for the EOL.

Found the one after pulling the bell off the wall and the other behind a pull station.

Wish that place had it in the panel 

After getting spoiled doing a few addressable systems, old analog ones are not quite the same.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

We need a ACL certification for intrusion systems in California.


----------



## BigReggie (Mar 3, 2012)

Wired4Life10 said:


> If that was seriously your system, my first question is why your EOL resistors are in the panel. I HATE that.
> 
> Totally defeats the point of supervision. Andis that a DSC system? (Cringing)



I'm assuming those are monitoring station, relay contacts.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

Wired4Life10 said:


> If that was seriously your system, my first question is why your EOL resistors are in the panel. I HATE that.
> 
> Totally defeats the point of supervision. Andis that a DSC system? (Cringing)


That is not a DSC system. Those are Ademco panels. Give me a DSC any day over Ademco.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Wheeler said:


> I was doing a fire alarm testing at a new client.
> 
> I literally went crazy looking for the EOL.
> 
> ...


The EOLR belongs at the end of line device in a fire system.

In a burg panel it should go at the end of the line but the panel can only tell alarm or not alarm. A burg panel will never give you a trouble because the devices are typically N/C. That is unless you use a DSC system and DEOL or a Bosch panel and define the point response as such.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MisterCMK said:


> That is not a DSC system. Those are Ademco panels. Give me a DSC any day over Ademco.


I recently sold (3) alarm jobs... so I decided to try Vista 20P..

They are a nightmare to just program the keypad... I gave up... returned them and bought DSC 1834 instead.. much better user friendly...


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

man, use a grommet or bushing or something to protect the wires entering the panel :wallbash:


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks good. But I'd rather see the module on the front nut and bolted to the door. Those self tappers are gonna wreck havoc on someone's hands.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

B4T said:


> I recently sold (3) alarm jobs... so I decided to try Vista 20P.. They are a nightmare to just program the keypad... I gave up... returned them and bought DSC 1834 instead.. much better user friendly...


Really? I mean for most resi, 29, 36, 37, 54, 55, 56, 59, 91, and 189 are the only functions to touch. I love ademco.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Why didn't you wait till they put up some gypsum or use a wood board?


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

They weren't going to. I was the last panel in the house. Someone else did the rest of the LV.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

When I worked for Simplex we would list all the ELR locations with sharpie on the inside of the panel door. 

Frank


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

I do that as well as a dot on the sensor to show it. Usually a smoke will just get a tiny black dot of sharpie that you have to do more than glance at to see. Door contacts have it as well.


----------



## torontorepair (Oct 15, 2014)

I love simplex systems, any building I've worked in with a simplex alarm has been so painless. God they do a damn good job. Top notch equipment too.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Wired4Life10 said:


> If that was seriously your system, my first question is why your EOL resistors are in the panel. I HATE that.
> 
> Totally defeats the point of supervision. Andis that a DSC system? (Cringing)


Nah, that's a takeover Vista 100. It's the panel from hell. Always has a ground fault when I'm not there. I finally found the fault on zone 5. Zone 5 is a burg zone with 5 doors on it. It's in a metal building with several gymnasiums and shop areas. 

They ran the wire right on top of the horizontal metal about 7 ft up on the walls. Of course, everyone and their dog piles crap on those neat "shelves" they make and the wires get pinched. I've replaced the wire twice. Once warning them to not pinch the wires and the second time I ran them to the top purlins. I was out there another time to add an expansion board for the 5 air conditioners. I should have said, _new_ air conditioners. 

:laughing:


----------

